# Angie's Cyprus wedding journal - 22/10/12



## angie79

I thought i should start a wedding journal as it was taking over my other journal and i was getting all mixed up

So a little about me - I'm Angie and i have been with my oh Russell for 4 years and we have a little boy called Alex who is 6 months.

We decided on a abroad wedding as my oh has such a huge family having 8 brothers and sisters all married with at least 2 children so it would of cost us a fortune so originally it was Jamaica but having a 18 month old on a plane on our laps for 9 hours was putting us off plus it was costing a few more thousand than we really could afford

So here we are today - So far i have decided on
The hotel Atlantica sungarden for the wedding in the gazebo overlooking the sea - (picture below) i have to decide on my decor i want yet - we will be staying at this hotel too for 9 nights flying out 16th october

We are using medweds to orgainise it all and they are at the moment confirming the time on the 22nd october our prefered time is 1pm

My dress which i got last week which is ivory with black detail - i tried on nearly the whole shop :haha: but loved this as soon as i got it on - i also got £250 worth of free accesories with my dress - i have chosen my tiara and a bracelet but i have to go to bluewater john lewis to view the rainbow club range of shoes to chose a pair

Rus bought my wedding ring off ebay for £350 - its platinum diamond and worth £1100 - such a bargain

My theme will be starfish - my favours reflect this as do the invites 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310353989525?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
https://www.zazzle.co.uk/cr/design/...1645893786775&qty=10&get_started_dialog=false

And now for the to do's
 



Attached Files:







wedding gazebo.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3









868037_ivory-black.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## angie79

To do list - Any ideas/advice would be welcomed

So today we went out suit shopping and Rus found one for £200 but we spotted moss have a sale so going there tommorow to look - i hope suits will be ticked off the list - we need 3 Rus's, The best man and Alex our ds - Having said that because of the weather maybe just trousers and a shirt and no jacket and this will also save a fortune

I need to decide on a colour scheme and soon - i'm stuck on either black and ivory to match my dress but will it look funny having a black wedding dress and the suits black and ivory too :shrug: My other idea was dark purple black and a bit of ivory but i'm not sure where to begin there really.

I need to decide on the resturant we will be going too after the wedding

flowers - colour and type

order invites and send out

bridesmaid dress - this i want matching the colour scheme and suits really

buy some suitcases

book flights, hotel and insurance

I think thats it :wacko:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hello :flower:

I think having a colour in there like dark purple would be good because that way you could tie the flowers into the theme, it will keep it dark/ivory then - unless you fancied dying flowers black!

Love the dress by the way, it really suits you :flower:


----------



## angie79

hello stranger :kiss:

i was just thinking if i kept it ivory and black i wouldnt have to match the exact colour purple and try and i keep thinking what if the wedding planner doesnt get the right shade - i cant do anything over here :wacko:

xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Do the venue provide anything that needs to match the colour scheme I.e something like bows for the chairs for example? Or will you and the wedding planner be sourcing everything that involves the colour scheme?

I guess if the venue/suppliers have certain coloured things you could pick a colour from those and have a good idea of the shade etc.

With our wedding the colours were sage green, ivory and dusky pink. I was relaxed about stuff matching perfectly as long as it fitted the general theme/look of everything.


----------



## angie79

AmeliePoulain said:


> Do the venue provide anything that needs to match the colour scheme I.e something like bows for the chairs for example? Or will you and the wedding planner be sourcing everything that involves the colour scheme?
> 
> I guess if the venue/suppliers have certain coloured things you could pick a colour from those and have a good idea of the shade etc.
> 
> With our wedding the colours were sage green, ivory and dusky pink. I was relaxed about stuff matching perfectly as long as it fitted the general theme/look of everything.

well the resturant and gazebo will have ivory seat covers etc anyway and i decide on the colours of the balloons, bows etc she will buy it from there supplier over there

xxx


----------



## angie79

just recieved a email from medweds and it said

Dear Angela & Russell



I am pleased to confirm your wedding as follows



Atlantica Sungarden hotel 22nd October 2012 at 14:00 hrs


:happydance:


----------



## pink23

Oh wow how exciting angie x x x


----------



## angie79

So i went to john lewis to view the rainbow club shoes and they told me the nearest store that stock the range is bluewater - what a pain but i have to do it for free shoes :haha:

We also went into a few shops to look at suits and marks and spencer have a collection which is really nice and he pretty much settled on a suit that was £200 per suit but then yesterday we ventured into town and into moss and he spotted a lovely pinstripe looking suit he tried it on and it fitted lovely and they are offering 2 suits for £300 so we just need him to get the best mans size by the end of the week before the sale ends - we are going to leave the shirt for now until i have seen my dress again as i want the shirts to be the same shade of ivory

As for the best man - rus was trying to ask a guy he grew up with but he hasnt answered his texts or calls so rus said he is giving him until tonight and if he hasnt called back he is asking his brother david - David is who i orignally thought he would choose anyway plus he is very reliable being the older brother.

I'm getting my dad is pay the deposit for the wedding in the next few days as he is paying towards it and then i get to do my invites :happydance:

xxx


----------



## angie79

So Rus still hasnt spoken to his brother and it looks like we will miss out on the suit deal - bloody men always on such a go slow

I'm really hoping to get the deposit paid real soon - i feel like i cant settle until i do

Sent off the divorce papers today so in 8 weeks that should be that done 

xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Glad to hear all is confirmed and you know the actual time now :happydance:

Did your ex co-operate in the end about the divorce?


----------



## angie79

yup - he was around my mums last night (his mum happens to be my mum's bestfriend) and he said as soon as he gets them he will send them straight back to the courts - thats good news

Oh yeah and i have decided on ivory and black as the colour the main reason is if i chose purple and the wedding planner gets the wrong shade it will look strange

xxx


----------



## angie79

just done the invites :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Exciting!

So what things will be in the colour scheme of black and ivory that you get to pick?


----------



## angie79

Ummm ivory table covers and chair covers with black bows on the chairs, I ivory with a little black bow place cards, ballons, a banner, ivory cake with black ribbon - basically anything I want from a website called the wedding boutique

Xxx


----------



## angie79

Its certainly been a eventful day

So the wedding is now officially booked and deposit paid :happydance:
Invites are on there way :happydance:
Rus finally asked his brother david to be his best man and he said yes so now i just need to get his suit size and then i can get the suits :happydance:

Its starting to come together

xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It all sounds so pretty :cloud9:

What are your plans for flowers?


----------



## angie79

i think i may just have a white posy of carnations as that is included and i can chose what colour i like or i may spend another 20 euros and get roses - these are the examples i was sent
 



Attached Files:







carnation flowers.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1









flowers roses.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Both are nice, I do love the roses though!


----------



## angie79

the roses have diamontes in so they kind of sways me - easily pleased

xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My flowers had pearls in them, you need that sort of luxury on your wedding day!


----------



## Jemma_x

Everything sounds lovely, we havent started planning anything yet but id love to do it in cyprus. I went there on a lot of holidays growing up and its just so gorgeous


----------



## angie79

Jemma_x said:


> Everything sounds lovely, we havent started planning anything yet but id love to do it in cyprus. I went there on a lot of holidays growing up and its just so gorgeous

hi

I was going to go to jamaica - i'm glad i chose cyprus now - when are you going to start planning

xxx


----------



## angie79

AmeliePoulain said:


> My flowers had pearls in them, you need that sort of luxury on your wedding day!

ooo pearls sound lovely

xxx


----------



## fairyhut

Hi ya

I live in Cyprus (been here 6 years now) and just 'searched' cyprus to see if any ladies are on here from here!!!!! And found your thread.

Congrats by the way, and it'll be the best day of your life. I used Medweds 2 years ago for my wedding, they are fantastic. We got married at Dherynia folk museum, we wanted something with a little greek history as we plan to stay here FOREVER. Don't know the hotel very well, but have heard of it, and all good reviews. We live nearer Protaras, only 10 minutes from Ayia Napa.

Well good luck with everything, and all the best for the future xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Needed a wedding fix. :flower: I had diamanté in my bouquet and down the stalks.

I went to Protaras when Ayia Napa was the place to go :)


----------



## angie79

oooo hi fairyhut - can i pick your brains about about a really nice resturant i could go too for my reception

Fg i think i'm going to have the same as you with the flowers

Right i havent been in here for agesss as my doggie had to be put down and i was destroyed so everything went on hold for a week or so

Anywayyy wedding arrangments -

hotel and flights are now booked with Thomsons and i'm flying from luton on the 17th october for 1 week - as i'm losing out on the the 9 nights we are going to come back and get a last minute deal somewhere for 3 nights in november/december for a minimoon in either the uk or a city in europe somewhere

My basildon family are all booked now and are also going out on the 17th from stansted which i'm secretly happy about as it means i dont have to fly with them all :haha: my mum is also booked now and my dad is booking his flights soon - cos of his buisnesses he is only coming out the 20th to the 23rd.

So my invites hit everyones letter boxes on friday and so far including us we have 13 of us which is great and i'm happy with just that amount but we shall see what happens with rus's family.

I have until may to decide all aspects of decoration, flowers, music,resturant and cake so i have plenty of time. I dont really have a clue about the music i have always wanted canon in d but i'm not sure if i want something more modern

I must get to bluewater to john lewis to decide what shoes i want and my sizing of my dress is booked for the 8th march that is when i tell them the shoes i want and tiara.

ummm oh yeah rus and his best man both have there suits now and we got rus's ring on thursday we went for a 9ct white gold D shaped ring in the end :thumbup: and i have a £45 goldsmiths voucher which i'm either going to use on a braclet or towards the bridesmaid and best mans gifts. We also cant decide on if the boys are going to have short sleeve shirts, shirts with buttons or shirts where they use cufflinks :shrug: and following in my starfish theme i have these to get if they go the cufflink route https://www.ebay.com/itm/Starfish-C...s_MensJewellery_Cufflinks&hash=item53eb90e020 and i will be ordering the favours once i have final numbers and seeing as tho Alex is only 7 months and already in 9 to 12 month clothes i think i will wait until september to get his suit

phew thats it all up to date

xxx


----------



## fairyhut

Ah sorry to hear about your dog. Mine is my baby and I'd be devastated if anything happened to her.
Good news about the wedding plans though. Fab restaurants in Ayia Napa? Blueberries is FAB!!!! Would be lovely for wedding meal. Check out their web www.blueberriesrestaurant.com

Good luck and just enjoy EVERYTHING about your wedding.


----------



## angie79

Ahhh thanks for that - I have actually heard a few people mention that restaurant so it must be good :thumbup:

1 week until dress fitting :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## fairygirl

:happydance:


----------

